
Japan successfully lands robot rovers on an asteroid's surface - joering2
http://www.weny.com/story/39152229/japan-successfully-lands-robot-rovers-on-an-asteroids-surface
======
grzm
Earlier post (95 points):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18046190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18046190)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Comments moved there.

